# Private dining room in Boston, 8-10



## RunningBeagle (Sep 25, 2006)

Anyone know a good place that can accomodate 8-10 people in a private dining room in Boston? A little extra tough, as the reservation will be made for Aug 6, Monday, the beginning of Restaurant Week, but there's no way to reschedule.

Any good ideas out there?

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

RB,

Have you tried Locke-Ober for the classic Boston experience?

https://www.locke-ober.com/

Karl


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

I won't swear to this, but I believe that L'Espalier had a private room available. My visit there was wonderful, though pricing is high-end. Check it out. Good luck! Bill


----------



## samblau (Apr 2, 2005)

Mortons has private rooms on Boylston


----------



## RunningBeagle (Sep 25, 2006)

@Karl

Never heard of it, but thanks! Will be giving it a try.

@ eyedoc

Ditto. BTW I'm having PRK in a couple hours. 

@ samblau

Been meaning to try it... Still new here.


Grill 21 ended up getting chosen for the dinner (tentatively). Any experiences?


----------



## samblau (Apr 2, 2005)

If you mean Grill 23 I have not been in years but it was fantastic when i did go....you might be thinking of the 21 Club in NYC


----------

